# Cable question



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

HDTV and all TV signals require a digital signal now. So a roof antennae is no longer an option.


----------



## tommy_vercetti (Sep 12, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> HDTV and all TV signals require a digital signal now. So a roof antennae is no longer an option.


You mean there is no such thing as a digital roof antennae? I have a digital antennae now, but out where I live I don't get good reception. My neighbor has an antennae on his roof that gets HD. I am just asking if anyone knows a good affordable digital antennae that will work up on my roof.

BTW I took a sample of that cable to my local Home store and none of the employees in the electrical dept knew what it was for. I bought some standard cable for my cable tv booster. I'd still be curious what that cable is good for if anyone knows.

Thanks,
s


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've never seen a cable like that
There are still roof antennaes & you can pick up a signal, still an option
It all depends upon station(s) near you if you will be able to get any signal
I haven't used a roof antennae in a few years


----------



## tommy_vercetti (Sep 12, 2009)

By researching on the net, I found it it's called twinax.

I'm still not sure what to use if for. Maybe I'll sell it on ebay...
:no:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Radio.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you cut that with a steak knife?????


----------



## Viper16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Twinax is a signal wire...used in many applications...usually transmitters. maybe something 2-way.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Bob Mariani said:


> HDTV and all TV signals require a digital signal now. So a roof antennae is no longer an option.


Can you explain this a little more?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

system is soon to switch to all digital signals. From what I am told, antennae only capture analog signals.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Bob Mariani said:


> system is soon to switch to all digital signals. From what I am told, antennae only capture analog signals.


http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/01/30/ota-hd-demystified/
http://antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx
Some good reading for you.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Over the air viewing is still available

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/digitaltv.html

They aren't about to shut off TV to millions of people who do not have cable etc



> *How Do I Receive Digital Broadcasts If I Don’t Subscribe To Cable Or Satellite?*
> If you receive only free over-the-air television programming, the type of TV you own, either a digital TV or an analog TV, is very important. Consumers who receive only free over-the-air television may view digital programming through a TV set with a built-in digital tuner (integrated DTV) or a digital-ready monitor with a separate digital tuner set-top box. (Both of these digital television types are referred to as a DTV). The only additional equipment required to view over-the-air digital programming with a DTV is a regular antenna, either on your roof or a smaller version on your TV such as “rabbit ears.”
> If you have an analog television, you will have to purchase a digital-to-analog set-top converter box to attach to your TV set to be able to view over-the-air digital programming (see “What About My Analog TV?” below).


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bob Mariani said:


> system is soon to switch to all digital signals. From what I am told, antennae only capture analog signals.


I want to meet the person that told you that.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You can also build an HDTV antenna:
Low cost

http://uhfhdtvantenna.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

must have read it from one of those lower level sites. I stand corrected, and I appreciate the corrections.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There is no such thing as a HDTV antenna. An antenna will pick up the signal regardless if Digital or Analog, which is a mix of AM & FM on either the UHF or VHF bands.


----------

